# Manual for 2000 Windsport



## windsport26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Does anyone know where to purchase an owners' manual for a 2000 Thor Windsport? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Willynojob (Aug 11, 2007)

RE: Manual for 2000 Windsport

Howdy,

Wife and I purchased a 2000 Windsport a couple of months ago and would love to communicate with others who own the same model to compare notes????

Let me/us know if you're still an owner and interested in contact.

Thanks,

Bill & Debi
aka:  Willynojob


----------

